# My Best Images from 2019



## Glenn Bartley (Jan 6, 2020)

I've just posted a gallery of my favourite images from 2019.

In case anyone is interested you can find it here - BEST OF 2019 GALLERY


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 6, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I've just posted a gallery of my favourite images from 2019.
> 
> In case anyone is interested you can find it here - BEST OF 2019 GALLERY


Absolutely gorgeous pictures !
I'm depressed.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2020)

Stunning. Great shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

